# 2010 128i E82 fuel system issue



## codycapalot (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello, I have a e82 2010 128i. A few weeks ago my car stalled and died on the freeway and when i tried to start it, it would crank and not start. i would wait 10 minutes and the car would start right up. i then began to drive home and it repeated this process 2 more times.

My first recommendation was to change my fuel pump, so yesterday i installed the new pump and no fix. the car is doing the same thing. at an even faster rate than before. i pulled my car out of the drive way as soon as the pump went in and it did the same thing as before. i tried it again the car went a little longer, then died again. 

I changed the 4 prong multi purpose relay (black) and the 4 prong pressure sensor (green) with no luck. 

To my understand my car does not have a fuel pump relay or fuse, instead it uses something called a fuel pump drive module. i am not sure if this will help but i am willing to try anything. 

Note: no check engine, however when the car stalls and dies the light with a car lift under it and “!” in yellow comes up.


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, the fuel pump is controlled by its own electronic module. There is no relay for it, but there is still a fuse.
I would not assume that fuel delivery is the issue here; it could many other things not related to the fuel pump.
Just because the check engine light isn't on doesn't mean there aren't any error codes. Scan all the modules with a BMW specific reader - not a generic OBD reader - and you'll probably get some clues as to what's going on


----------



## codycapalot (Jan 17, 2021)

where is the location of the fuse ?


----------



## codycapalot (Jan 17, 2021)

i am being told crankshaft position sensor or drive module


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

codycapalot said:


> i am being told crankshaft position sensor or drive module


Could be - or could be a myriad of other things.
Do a proper diagnostic scan or you will surely be chasing your tail.


----------



## codycapalot (Jan 17, 2021)

just got the codes read... coming up with 6292 and 6293. to my understanding these codes have to do with the ekps fuel pump drive module correct?


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, the ekps - among other things - monitors the voltage and current going to the fuel pump. Those error codes are because it detected the voltage was too low and the current was too high. As a result, it shuts the fuel pump off to prevent damage which is why the car is stalling out.
Since you already replaced the pump we can rule that out. Next, check the wiring between the pump and the ekps for physical damage. Also check continuity of the wires and make sure none of them have a short to ground. A wiring diagram is going to be your friend here.
The problem you might run into is that the fault is intermittent, which makes it a pain to track down the root cause.


----------

